# Erfahrungen zu WinCC Flex Transfer über USB



## MatMer (8 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen zu der Transfermöglichkeit über USB von WinCC Flex 2008 gemacht? Die Suchfunktion führt mich nur zu dem Thread, wo auf die Siemens-FAQ zu dem Thema gelinkt wird.

Es geht darum, ob jemand weiß ob der Transfer mit Hilfe dieser  Host-To-Host Kabel problemlos läuft, wie die Geschwindigkeiten sind, ob man was besonderes beachten muss etc...

Vielleicht hat das ja jemand bereits eingesetzt und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Danke euch im Vorraus


----------



## uncle_tom (8 Oktober 2009)

Servus,

ich geh mal davon aus, dass du diesen FAQ meinst Link

Ich hab das dort beschriebene Lindy-Kabel schon mehrfach verwendet zum Transfer mit WinCCflex 2008 auf ein OP77B.

Funktioniert einwandfrei und ist auch wesentlich schneller als über RS232 - das zeigt sich vor allem bei einem Betriebssystemdownload.

Du musst darauf achten, dass du nicht den beigefügten Treiber des Kabels, sondern den Treiber auf der WinCCflex-CD installierst.

Weiterhin muss natürlich die USB-Schnittstelle im Bediengerät für den Projekttransfer aktiviert werden (Systemsteuerung des Bediengeräts).

Das ganze macht aber meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn bei den kleinen Panels, die keine Ethernet-Schnittstelle haben. Bei vorhandener Ethernet-Schnittstelle würde ich diese generell der USB Lösung vorziehen.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2009)

Funktioniert recht problemlos ... Mit dem passenden Kabel.
Die Geschwindigkeit ist um Klassen besser als der serielle bzw. der Profibus-Transfer.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## santero (8 Oktober 2009)

das wichtigste ist den richtigen treiber zu nehmen.auf jeden fall nicht den mitgelieferten vom kabel.hatte damit aber probleme ka warum.mal lief es dann wieder nicht.

übertrage jetzt immer mit ethernetkabel das läuft am stabilsten für mich


----------



## MatMer (12 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.

Und ja ich meinte die FAQ die beschreibt wie es geht. Ein Kollege hatte mal Probleme beim Übertragend der Firmware per Ethernet, sogar so große Probleme das er fast einen halben Tag zum gerade biegen gebraucht hat. Da ist wohl das Firmwareupdate unterbrochen worden und danach ging gar nichts mehr. Daher sind wir relativ Vorsichtig mit dem übertragen über Ethernet


----------



## JesperMP (12 Oktober 2009)

Habe wirklich keine Probleme mit Ethernet Transfer.
Es hat einwandfrei funktioniert bei OP177B, OP277, MP277 und TP177-4.


----------



## J_uri (14 Oktober 2009)

*Belkin*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben zum Zwecke des Transfers auf ein MP 277 ein Belkin Easy Transfer Cable angeschafft. Das steht auch in diesem Dokument von Siemens und ist angeblich getestet.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Denn es geht überhaupt nicht. 
Wenn ich das Kabel mit dem Treiber der WinCC flexible CD installiere, dann erscheint im Gerätemanager immer ein Ausrufezeichen an dem Eintrag (Was soviel bedeutet, das der Gerätetreiber nicht geladen werden kann) und die Übertragung funktioniert nicht. Die Leuchtdiode an dem Gerät blinkt auch nur kurz auf und bleibt dann aus.

Auf der neuesten WinCC flexible DVD gibt es nun auch einen Vista-Treiber für den USB-Transfer. Aber auch mit Vista schlägt es fehl, da Vista garnicht erst die Installation des alternativen Treibers zulässt (Es wird automatisch der windows-eigene Treiber installiert...)

Vielen Dank.
J_uri


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Oktober 2009)

*Seriell PPi Adapter...*

Also ich hab auf jeder Baustelle immer einen Seriell auf PPI adapter vorbei, habe schon oft bei einem mp177 über profibus ein firmwareupdate gemacht, hat auch funktioniert und das gerät lief wieder hoch, doch danach wars nicht mehr erreichbar!

Half nur urlöschen über seriell ppi!


----------



## moeins (16 Oktober 2009)

J_uri schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben zum Zwecke des Transfers auf ein MP 277 ein Belkin Easy Transfer Cable angeschafft. Das steht auch in diesem Dokument von Siemens und ist angeblich getestet.
> 
> Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Denn es geht überhaupt nicht.



Ich habe auch das Kabel, es funktioniert einfach nicht am Simatic Field PG.
Jedesmal beim Einstecken gibts die Fehlermeldung "Schwerwiegender Fehler bei der Softwareinstallation"


----------



## JesperMP (16 Oktober 2009)

MP177 und MP277 haben ja Ethernet an Bord.
:s21:


----------



## J_uri (16 Oktober 2009)

MatMer schrieb:


> [...]
> Ein Kollege hatte mal Probleme beim Übertragend der Firmware per Ethernet, sogar so große Probleme das er fast einen halben Tag zum gerade biegen gebraucht hat. Da ist wohl das Firmwareupdate unterbrochen worden und danach ging gar nichts mehr. Daher sind wir relativ Vorsichtig mit dem übertragen über Ethernet



Genau dieses Problem haben wir gehofft mit USB einfach und schnell umgehen zu können. Beim Service von Siemens herrscht wohl die Meinung, dass die PPI-Schnittstelle immer noch das sicherste Mittel ist. Denn das wurde uns dort gesagt. Das Kabel von Belkin wird bis nächsten Dienstag geprüft :neutral:


----------



## minerl (25 Februar 2010)

*S7 214 ppi*

Hallo!

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mit einem PC <--> PPI Kabel keine Verbindung

im Flex 2008 oder im Pro Tool zusammenbringe!

Bekomme immer den Fehler 0xca allg. Fehler beim Verbindungsaufbau!!

Dann baut sich die Verbindung ab!!

Kennt das jemand??

mfg

minerl

Habe eine 214er!!!!


----------

